# Bootloader Unlock Social Media Campaign - We need your help!



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1419815

That thread is there so we can stay organized, but basically we're gonna repeat what we did to get the "Second half of 2011" answer to get something actually worth something, since they missed it.


----------



## DunDun (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/motorola-mobility-inc-unlock-all-smartphone-bootloaders-2#


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

tweeted my displeasure. anyone have VZW address on twitter?


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1419815
> 
> That thread is there so we can stay organized, but basically we're gonna repeat what we did to get the "Second half of 2011" answer to get something actually worth something, since they missed it.


Made my post "the jigs up motorola..." like it abd make your own on fb


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

DunDun said:


> http://www.change.org/petitions/motorola-mobility-inc-unlock-all-smartphone-bootloaders-2#


was the 89th sig


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Made posts on both twitter and FB. Hope it helps.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

DunDun said:


> http://www.change.or...-bootloaders-2#


200 seems quite small. I'd say up it to 1000. I'll throw this in the OP and yeah.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Petition signed. Make sure this is on all Droid forum boards. If bootloader stays locked my next phone will be a Samsung. I'm tired of this!

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I prepped an email which is now in that OP. Go for it.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Only problem is that it's Verizon Wireless that's locking the boot-loader and not Motorola.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> Only problem is that it's Verizon Wireless that's locking the boot-loader and not Motorola.


Except that's just an excuse. Also read the thread that's only been brought up about fifteen times now. If it really is Verizon's fault why is Motorola the only manufacturer with locked phones on Verizon and furthermore why are their phones locked all around the world when Verizon is a us based carrier.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> ....and furthermore why are their phones locked all around the world when Verizon is a us based carrier.


That!


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> Except that's just an excuse. Also read the thread that's only been brought up about fifteen times now. If it really is Verizon's fault why is Motorola the only manufacturer with locked phones on Verizon and furthermore why are their phones locked all around the world when Verizon is a us based carrier.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Motorola doesn't lock all there phones around the world. Take a look at the Motorola Razr... not the DROID Razr

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> Motorola doesn't lock all there phones around the world. Take a look at the Motorola Razr... not the DROID Razr
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Worldwide they (Razr, Milestone3, etc) are all locked but unlockable. Unlike the previous generation (DX/D2) which cannot be unlocked. They changed this when they scrapped their developer phone program.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Aren't all the manufacturers phones locked? They are just more easily hacked into. My Bionic was my worst mistake. I thought it was going to be like the X. Just goes to show you that the devs are done with Moto also. Nonetheless, Moto isn't going to change nothing till they see their sales drop over the upcoming years. ITS JUST A MATTER OF TIME MOTO!!!
HELLO SAMSUNG AND HTC!!


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah cept we are a small community so to say their sales will drop because of us hatin, i think they could honestly not give a crap, and i understand that very well..


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

razz1 said:


> Aren't all the manufacturers phones locked? They are just more easily hacked into. My Bionic was my worst mistake. I thought it was going to be like the X. Just goes to show you that the devs are done with Moto also. Nonetheless, Moto isn't going to change nothing till they see their sales drop over the upcoming years. ITS JUST A MATTER OF TIME MOTO!!!
> HELLO SAMSUNG AND HTC!!


Lol bionic.will get ics and will get cm9 via 2nd init just like x. And overclocking. You just have to realize when the x was out it was the pinnacle of droid hardware for awhile. Bionic is still a new phone. And there are phones with the exact or comparable hardware with unlocked bootloaders out. The cell phone market is a different beast now than when the x debuted ...but you act as if this phone cant run anything thats out with gusto now. Its a dual core VZE LTE phone. My money is in moto unlocking all thier phones soon.. ive always been a firm believer in moto not helping us.. but with htc coming out unlocked on vzw..changes the game. Ics will come and i bet so will the unlock tools. People are posting on theirs and vzws fb's and twitters like crazy with VERY unhappy messages. Xoom is unlocked too.. if they want to be sucessful and play nice with devs like they claimed a few months back... they'll do this. Theres a thread up. Sign the petition, post on fb and twitter. Evn if u think its futile...its worth the five minutes.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Lol bionic.will get ics and will get cm9 via 2nd init just like x. And overclocking. You just have to realize when the x was out it was the pinnacle of droid hardware for awhile. Bionic is still a new phone. And there are phones with the exact or comparable hardware with unlocked bootloaders out. The cell phone market is a different beast now than when the x debuted ...but you act as if this phone cant run anything thats out with gusto now. Its a dual core VZE LTE phone. My money is in moto unlocking all thier phones soon.. ive always been a firm believer in moto not helping us.. but with htc coming out unlocked on vzw..changes the game. Ics will come and i bet so will the unlock tools. People are posting on theirs and vzws fb's and twitters like crazy with VERY unhappy messages. Xoom is unlocked too.. if they want to be sucessful and play nice with devs like they claimed a few months back... they'll do this. Theres a thread up. Sign the petition, post on fb and twitter. Evn if u think its futile...its worth the five minutes.


Well thanks for laughing at my post right off the bat. The phones and devices you speak of are not "verizon branded". I didn't say the Bionic was a bad phone. Its a great piece of hardware. But you act as if you can predict the future of this device. Do you know what is going on behind closed doors? Cause if you do, please share with us all. What does a software update like ICS have anything to do with unlocking a phone? FYI.....I have signed petitions emailed and posted on verizon and the motorola websites months ago.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I mis spoke you are absolutely correct. I meant encrypted... I would be more than happy with a locked bootloader that is easily unlocked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

This is finally starting to hit the media outlets out there, it's not CNN or FOX yet but it's the beginning of what could be...I search daily on this sort of thing and it's getting more and more intense each day right now lol. Maybe, just maybe we'll be heard, keep up the good work guys, don't lay down! If we stop battling each other in this forum and use that aggression toward big red and moto, we might get this accomplished, for real.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Signed and message on motos wall must be approved, I kept it clean and just pointed out the facts.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Posted on twitter, signed the petition, and emailed complaint to moto. Let's get this going strong.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

http://m.bgr.com/2012/01/05/motorolas-failed-bootloader-promise-pushes-users-to-the-edge/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> Except that's just an excuse. Also read the thread that's only been brought up about fifteen times now. If it really is Verizon's fault why is Motorola the only manufacturer with locked phones on Verizon and furthermore why are their phones locked all around the world when Verizon is a us based carrier.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 No, Motorola isn't the only manufacturer with locked bootloaders on Verizon, all Verizon phones are locked. Some are easier to unlock, or replace, but that's why you don't see Verizon backing the other manufactures like they do Motorola in marketing. Motorola makes more money from Verizon for having the encrypted bootloaders than it stands to gain from the community if they allow us to unlock them.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Signed - as far as the FTC complaint goes: http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/24/psa-verizon-locking-bootloaders-on-lte-devices-likely-does-not-violate-fcc-block-c-spectrum-rules/


----------



## DunDun (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, the petition is at 1479!!!!!


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> No, Motorola isn't the only manufacturer with locked bootloaders on Verizon, all Verizon phones are locked. Some are easier to unlock, or replace, but that's why you don't see Verizon backing the other manufactures like they do Motorola in marketing. Motorola makes more money from Verizon for having the encrypted bootloaders than it stands to gain from the community if they allow us to unlock them.


All HTC phones on VZW can now be unlocked via htcdev.com.

This is no longer an excuse.


----------



## superbalde (Oct 12, 2011)

Welp, it made it to Engadget ( http://www.engadget....oader-petition/ ). Let's see how much further it goes. And by that I mean hopefully it gets bootloaders unlocked. Right now I am still hating myself for being impatient and going Moto Bionic when my OG Droid broke and I was stuck w/ a crap phone.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

lev said:


> Signed - as far as the FTC complaint goes: http://www.androidpo...spectrum-rules/


All that article says is that "reasonable network management" can be called. But you can't double standard in law, they have the GNex with an unlocked bootloader, all HTC devices, and any other device a user could ever want via the 4G LTE Hotspot service/devices. If it was going to negatively impact their network, it would have a loooong time ago.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm all in on this as should every moto owner. This is our last chance and there's as far as I'm concerned. Both htc and Asus responded faster when a small yet core group of consumers cried out through social mediums. Over 3000 on the petition and growing and hundreds of facebook comments going on 4 days and not a word from motor. As a long time motor customer I can't.help but.feel insulted by the whole debacle. Hopefully a major news group can sensationalize this as Bootloader-Gate or some Shit and give us the voice we deserve.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

x-Darkstar-x said:


> I'm all in on this as should every moto owner. This is our last chance and there's as far as I'm concerned. Both htc and Asus responded faster when a small yet core group of consumers cried out through social mediums. Over 3000 on the petition and growing and hundreds of facebook comments going on 4 days and not a word from motor. As a long time motor customer I can't.help but.feel insulted by the whole debacle. Hopefully a major news group can sensationalize this as Bootloader-Gate or some Shit and give us the voice we deserve.


Gj. And a bump to keep this thread alive.. we need to keep hitting them.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

What? HTC has a cool device coming? Windows? Meh. I love Android phones, they have tons of options and great apps. What? You're considering what phone? It's what? well Android's been doing multitasking and dual core for awhile. its got ...

Let's list the awesome extras of Android.. "Open source" isn't necessarily one of them for most phones nowadays!

We can sometimes root and mod them, albeit rarely if ever legally...

but we can...

:

________
You encrypt your bootloader-I'll encrypt my wallet. From now 'til I die. Sent from a really nice but locked mobile device.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

love how motorola is dealing with this matter by ignoring it like it'll go away eventually, direct insult to their customers. i wonder how exclusive of a deal did motorola sign with verizon for them to prefer losing customers over unlocking bootloaders. google will definitely have a hell of a time resurrecting motorola's reputation after this debacle.


----------



## davwman (Sep 12, 2011)

Nearing 4000 signed

Edit: over 4000!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

davwman said:


> Nearing 4000 signed
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Goooood. Keep hitting their facebooks and twitter


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've heard rumors that an unlocked bootloader has leaked for the RAZR. Not sure if it's been confirmed yet.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

What bug's me about this whole thing is Motorola Mobility was on the brink of destruction.. they were hemoraging money, they were bleeding out the ears, no one wanted to buy them. The CONSUMER's saved them by buying their "Droid" line of devices and look what Motorola is doing now.. biting the hands that feed. I would simply LOVE to hear that people stopped buying Motorola products and that is forcing them back into bankruptcy, and suddenly they come out and say they'll unlock the bootloaders.

The best part? Is Motorola think's were all stupid.. they tell us that Verizon is to blame, yet how many devices on VZ can now be unlocked? HTC Tbolt? HTC Rezound? to name a few..

And then the even better part.. is that Verizon claims an unlocked bootloader can cripple their network..really? because their network was crippled with the Original Droid?! I love the fact that both these companies just think the people that keep them afloat are dumbasses.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> I've heard rumors that an unlocked bootloader has leaked for the RAZR. Not sure if it's been confirmed yet.


And not for bionic? Ill freak on moto. We all know they control "leaks"


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> And not for bionic? Ill freak on moto. We all know they control "leaks"


This is for the nondroid razr aka the euro version. I believe motorola had already announced the international version of the razr would be unlocked at some point.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> This is for the nondroid razr aka the euro version. I believe motorola had already announced the international version of the razr would be unlocked at some point.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Didnt they say the bionic would be too?


----------



## totw187 (Dec 11, 2011)

I keep hitting Motorola hard on their twitter, Facebook etc. I would use my bionic more if it had an unlocked bootloader. So glad I bought my friends tbolt. Lesson learned never buy a locked phone or Motorola product again. Them ignoring the situation did it for me.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> Only problem is that it's Verizon Wireless that's locking the boot-loader and not Motorola.


Agree.....It's not Motorla guys.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I say we all switch to Sprint. Well I am for sure.....I just need to finish at least a year and I will cancel my contract. By then, the cancellation should not be as much.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Repost the xda link at amy other forums you guys frequent

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Agree.....It's not Motorla guys.


Why would they only lock moto bootloaders? That makes no sence. It IS motorola, not vzw, though vzw could insist on unlocked bootloaders if they wanted. Either way, my DROID Chargd and my fascinate do not have locked bootloaders. The tbolt and DROID inc and inc2 dont. Its not vzw. MOTO locks them.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't really understand why its Verizon locking the bootloader when almost all Samsung and HTC phones are unlockable. Example...Nexus and Rezound. Both unlocked on Verizon.


----------

